# Let's Dance: Gagen-Drama um Liliana



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*Wird ihr Geld gepfändet?
Let's Dance: Gagen-Drama um Liliana​*

Heute Abend kehrt Liliana Matthäus (23) auf die Let's Dance-Bühne zurück und springt damit für ihre ausgefallene Kollegin Kristina Bach (49) ein. Eigentlich schon Stress genug könnte man meinen, doch neben dem Trainingsdefizit für die Tanz-Show bekommt Liliana nun auch noch Probleme von einem Anwalt.

Lutz Libbertz (69) behauptet nämlich, sie habe ein Honorar in Höhe von 1198 Euro noch nicht beglichen und forderte RTL nun auf die Gage von Liliana zu pfänden. Er schickte dem Sender sogar ein Zahlungsverbot! Liliana ist sich hingegen keiner Schuld bewusst: „Ich habe weder eine Mahnung noch einen Vollstreckungsbescheid erhalten“, sagte sie gegenüber Bild.

Bei dem eingeklagten Betrag handelt es angeblich sich um das Honorar für einen juristischen Rat, den Liliana in Anspruch nahm, als sie bei einer Modenschau einfach vor die Tür gesetzt worden war. Die Kanzlei habe das Geld trotz eines Vollstreckungsbescheids bis heute nicht bekommen. Vielleicht ist ja mal wieder Lilianas Schusseligkeit an dem Drama schuld. Doch bevor sie sich wieder mit Anwälten rumschlägt, wird sie sich wohl erstmal um ihre Performance heute Abend kümmern. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

